
Attending a Strip Club after hours on a business trip - alediaferia
http://workplace.stackexchange.com/questions/65832/attending-a-strip-club-after-hours-on-a-business-trip
======
venomsnake
As always the proper answer is "depends on the circumstances".

I don't enjoy much those locales, but if the hosts invite it will be rude not
join them.

